# HMCS AVALON SCSTC, new training center in Paradise NL



## Nfld Sapper (8 Aug 2010)

Cadet training centre opens in Paradise

Cadets marked the grand opening of the HMCS Avalon Sea Cadet Summer Training Centre in Paradise Saturday. 






Petty Officer 1st Class Darryl Prouse and Petty Officer 2nd Class Danielle Morgan, cadets from the HMCS Avalon Sea Cadet Summer Training Centre, demonstrate capsizing and righting a sailboat in Octagon Pond in Paradise.
 — Photo by Dan MacEachern 

The grand opening of the centre’s new sail training facility featured performances by the cadet band, a sailboat rigging race, and a barbecue.


----------

